# Flexi Giant Professional 10m



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey

Has anyone heard of or used this lead? Its the first I have heard of a 10m long flexi lead. I want to get Ollie one, as its a fantastic length.

Flexi Giant Professional Large black 10 meter - Flexi dog lead Flexi L large - globaldogshop.com


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OH has always had one for Muddy. It seems to break (the mechanism) more often than my smaller Flexi but that could be because it has a very large powerful dog on the end of the lead


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

We have one. It fantastic BUT very cumberson in comparison to a large size flexi. Def worth tring one/ holding one prior to buying. I use it throughtout winter but not for walks where Millie will be off lead - Its to heavy to carry  I purely use it as like to use the largest size flexi possible


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I have one but found it sooooo heavy. I use the next size down which seems to be robust enough for Dex; he's a 35kg Lab.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive got a couple of flexi giants the older type models as regards the hand held bit. They are years old and have taken some stick and still going.

Dont know if the newer models any lighter but the old ones are heavy, you would probably concuss someone if you hit them with it or worse


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have 2 flexi giant 8m ones but I dont use very often as they are heavy!
Used for rotties and gsd they as well as my own dogs they have had a fair few bumps one has even had a repair so one is 8m and the other is slightly shorter as it got chewed! :lol: but they are still going strong


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

We have a 50 feet long line. Not retractable, so maybe not as practical, but really suits our needs for Zak to run 'free' but controlled!


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Do not agree with flexi leads on medium/large dogs at all! They provide no contol at all...


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

hayleyth said:


> Do not agree with flexi leads on medium/large dogs at all! They provide no contol at all...


There are lots of reasons people use flexi leads, to give an ill dog a little freedom while getting better, in an area where dogs arent allowed off lead, or round cattle etc, DA dogs or DINO dogs. The dog isnt always an out of control dog that the owner has out on full length and it still pulling but to give the dog a little freedom while walking, which without it would have none.

Can i ask what you would suggest for medium/large dogs that cant be let off lead for whatever reason?


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

If that dog did decid to go for something though a flexi lead really isnt a good lead to use, even if the dog is calm and fine... If the dogs arent allowed of lead in an area then they stay on lead or a long line which is provides alot more control. When i see people with dogs on flexi leads, i will personally not walk too close because they really arent good leads.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

hayleyth said:


> If that dog did decid to go for something though a flexi lead really isnt a good lead to use, even if the dog is calm and fine... If the dogs arent allowed of lead in an area then they stay on lead or a long line which is provides alot more control. When i see people with dogs on flexi leads, i will personally not walk too close because they really arent good leads.


I think it depends on the owner and management of the dog. Ive seen people with lone lines who had no control over their dog because the were using it wrong, or their dog was trying to play and getting itself and other dogs all tied up in it.

As with anything the owner needs to be aware of their dog and how best to control it for them.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks pretty good 
I bought the new Flexi Giant 8m at Crufts and have been very pleased with it. The new ones seem to be a more slimline design and not as bulky as the old models.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

hayleyth said:


> Do not agree with flexi leads on medium/large dogs at all! They provide no contol at all...


Depends how well your dog is trained and where you use them. This is a very sweeping statement.

Quite frankly they are alot safer than some cheap branded collars / leads which people use day in day out which are more likely to break / give way. (I cringe as I walk down the collar / lead isle in Pets at home - I wouldnt buy there collars after having one fail on me)

I doubt many people bother reading the instructions to a flexi but if they did they are NOT designed for a dog who pulls / lunge. They also need a certain amount of maintenance - Ie leaving extended when wet to dry out.

They are not a substitute for having no fixed lead mannors / training and are safe in the right hands.

Its the users who are a danger who have an inability to use them correctly.

Personally I find long lines more of a danger - People leaving them trailing around the park with dogs they have no control of at all.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

People do seem to use these on dogs which do not have manners though and are not well trained. You only have one bit to hold with a flexi lead if the dog pulls an your hand will get shredded if you do! With a long line you can hold various parts for more control. I have a gencon for my dog on lead. I do not like clip leads either because of the no control factor and yes as you said, crappy collars.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

hayleyth said:


> People do seem to use these on dogs which do not have manners though and are not well trained. You only have one bit to hold with a flexi lead if the dog pulls an your hand will get shredded if you do! With a long line you can hold various parts for more control. I have a gencon for my dog on lead. I do not like clip leads either because of the no control factor and yes as you said, crappy collars.


If you use a tape flexi esp the giant one the tape will hurt no more than grabbing a long line. Also flexis shoudnt be used for running around, if they are the dog should be controlled by voice commands and not reach the end of the lead. You choose to use a Gencon which is a head collar? I see plenty of pople with dogs on long leads in headcollars, necks being yanked and generally not being used correctly. Doesnt make me believe headcollars are a bad /dangerous tool. Just a tool which can easily be mis used by the ignorant who believe its a magic fix for a lack of lead training.

I have no problem with a regular clip lead, my girl is walked on a flat collar regular fixed lead daily and we have plenty of control.

There will always be people who mis use things, always be people who cant be bothered to train there dogs who know it all. It doesnt make the tool they use dangerous, makes the idiot on the other end of the lead dangerous.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

hayleyth said:


> Do not agree with flexi leads on medium/large dogs at all! They provide no contol at all...


Er, they *do* actually.....

My Lab has a very strong chase instinct and when we go to new parks/fields, where we have not practised recall yet, he's kept on a Flexi.

It gives me good control of a dog who is 35kg and very excitable.

*I totally agree that Flexis should NEVER NEVER be used outside of parks etc. I would NEVER use one for walking in the street, not even with it in the locked positio*n.

However, for many of us Flexis are wonderful *when used correctly *in appropriate places (woods, parks, fields).



hayleyth said:


> People do seem to use these on dogs which do not have manners though and are not well trained. You only have one bit to hold with a flexi lead if the dog pulls an your hand will get shredded if you do! With a long line you can hold various parts for more control. I have a gencon for my dog on lead. I do not like clip leads either because of the no control factor and yes as you said, crappy collars.



And how is a Gencon helpful for those of us needing something to control our dogs in fields and parks while still giving them some space...?

*Using a long line or Flexi with ANY headcollar is incredibly dangerous for the dog.*

Personally I much prefer a Flexi to a long line, and I've used both. I had little control with a long line and it was a nightmare.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Whilst I agree the normal flexis can be dangerous the ones with the cord rather then the wide webbing, and I dont like to see anyone using whatever type of flexi extended near roads and in busy built up areas. The heavy duty ones with the wide webbing all the way through is not a lot different to using a long line. In fact some people can get in such a mess with a long line the flexi probably would give them more control and easy handling. Having said that wether long line or a flexi, they should only be used with a well fitted comfortable harness, if attached to the collar, when the dog runs and comes to the end, it can suffer serious jerking to the head and neck causing damage.

As said I have ones that Ive had years and never had problems with them, and mine are pretty powerful breeds. Obviously the giant with the wide webbing though.


----------

